# Gallon of Salmon Oil



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I was looking to buy a gallon of Salmon oil to save some money. I currently have been using the Grizzly salmon oil and it is around $29+shipping for 32 oz. That comes to around $120 for a gallon. I looked around and have seen Salmon oil for $70-$90 per gallon. 

Any suggestions on which brand to buy in a gallon and where to get it?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> I was looking to buy a gallon of Salmon oil to save some money. I currently have been using the Grizzly salmon oil and it is around $29+shipping for 32 oz. That comes to around $120 for a gallon. I looked around and have seen Salmon oil for $70-$90 per gallon.
> 
> Any suggestions on which brand to buy in a gallon and where to get it?


If you do find one and it's not identified as "salmon," you might want to post the name on here, because on another forum someone found a very cheap fish oil that turned out to have come from unidentified fish. Unless you want to pay for molecular distillation, MHO is that you have to know the source of the oil. You want it to be from low-mercury fish, like salmon, anchovies, sardines, etc.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Have you seen this site? I've ordered from them recently and thought it was a great price - 4 - 32 oz for $80.00 and quick service.....Someone else posted it on here before which is how I found it.

http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/grpetpr.html


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Have you seen this site? I've ordered from them recently and thought it was a great price - 4 - 32 oz for $80.00 and quick service.....Someone else posted it on here before which is how I found it.
> 
> http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/grpetpr.html


That is a very good price.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> That is a very good price.



It sure is!

I wonder how expensive the shipping is.....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I pay $75. for a gallon of Bravo Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil (Pharmaceutical grade) and it's delivered to my door, no shipping charges.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I pay $75. for a gallon of Bravo Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil (Pharmaceutical grade) and it's delivered to my door, no shipping charges.


Where and how do you free shipping?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It sure is!
> 
> I wonder how expensive the shipping is.....


 
My shipping charge was 10.74 - UPS Ground


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I buy almost all my dogs food (whole bones, ground, tripe, etc.) from Bravo because everything is hormone/antibiotic/addititve free. The local distributor brings everything I buy to my door for free. The other really nice thing is she gives me a bill with my order & we just mail her a check.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

From an endocrine disruption perspective...I can't overstate the importance of paying a small amount more for the molecularly distilled. From an ecological perspective, stick with sardines over salmon as salmon are higher in the food chain and are less likely to bioaccumulate mercury, PCBs, dioxins, etc. Farmed salmon are also bad news and they are now trying to feed salmon (an obligate carnivore) a cheaper, grain heavy diet, so bye bye omega 3s. You often don't know from the bottle whether it's farmed or wild, Pacific or Atlantic, etc. I now use the distilled sardine fish oil capsules from Sam's Club, but I got a sample bottle of the 3V Snip Tips from IVX and really liked it. It's POTENT stuff. Your hands will definitely smell if you get any on you. 

http://ivxanimalhealth.com/Products...roductId=46dfefbe-fd3c-4e52-98ec-66b9f63edd78


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Have you seen this site? I've ordered from them recently and thought it was a great price - 4 - 32 oz for $80.00 and quick service.....Someone else posted it on here before which is how I found it.
> 
> http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/grpetpr.html


I just ordered 4 32 oz bottles. That should last me at least 1 year for my 2 dogs.

thx..


----------

